# O&w Mirage Iii



## seiko6139 (Aug 25, 2003)

I got up especially early today so as not to miss the postie. It turned out that I needn't have bothered as he didn't arrive until 10:15









I was eagerly awaiting a parcel from forum member George (ESL).

I opened the jiffy bag to find a small zipper pouch. Opening this revealed my Ollech & Wajs Mirage III running and set to the correct time.

I have always fancied a watch powered by the famous valjoux 7750 with its fast beat escapement running at 28,800 VPH. This movement is used by many of the "premium quality" watch houses such as; IWC, Omega and Chronoswiss to name but a few.

The dial isn't as "busy" as that of some chronos and so it is highly legible. The luminous markers are white and contrast nicely against the black dial which appears to have a greyish "tinge" which may just be light reflecting off the highly polished sapphire crystal. The crystal is coated on the inside to make the dial and hands a bit easier to see in bright light.

The stainless steel case is finished very well with a nice combination of brushing and polishing which has been done to a high standard for a timepiece at this price.

I am unable to mention accuracy at this point but I'm sure that it will run consistently and with reasonable accuracy.

I hope that I haven't bored you all too much?

The bottom line.....If you are looking for a mechanical chronograph with a well-proven movement, you could do far worse than buying the O&W Mirage III









Cheers,

Ian


----------



## ESL (Jan 27, 2004)

You like it then?









I'm gutted, but glad it's still in the family Ian.


----------



## Silver Hawk (Dec 2, 2003)

Never thought you'd sell that one , George
















You must be saving up for something amazing...


----------



## ESL (Jan 27, 2004)

It's just part of a rethink of priorities. I wanted the "Diver" and the "Chrono" and a new FT-60 and FT-817 (amateur radio kit btw.) and needed the cash to do it.

If you think watches are expensive - just look at the prices of some ham gear









When it came down to the line, something had to give.









Come bonus time, I'll try to find another.


----------



## seiko6139 (Aug 25, 2003)

Amateur radio George









I am G1DRP.

I got my license in Feb 1984 when I was a 6th former.

I don't have any kit but I still have a license which will allow me to operate on the HF bands now,so I beleive.

The Mirage III is an excellent watch and is exceptionally accurate!!

Cheers,

Ian


----------



## ESL (Jan 27, 2004)

Small world Ian









G6NLX here, since 1982 when I was 25









Proper tests back then as well, none of this new fangled "Novice" stuff.









Yep - all the old G Prefixes are now the equivalent of the old "A" class licence and can operate all bands - full power - multimode. They finally dropped the morse requirement in July last year.


----------



## seiko6139 (Aug 25, 2003)

Hi George,

I think that it was innevitable that the morse test was doomed. I had a go at learning it in 1984 and got up to 8WPM.For some reason, the characters started to sound different at 10WPM and I didn't have time to progress due to exams etc...

Cheers,

Ian


----------



## seiko6139 (Aug 25, 2003)

Update....

This is by far the most accurate chronograph I have ever owned and I would recommend one to anybody looking for an automatic chronograph.

The fit and finish is excellent tor a sub Â£500 watch of any type and the lume glows all night









If you haven't got one yet, order one now!

Cheers,

Ian


----------



## chrisb (Feb 26, 2003)

ESL said:


> Small world Ian
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 Many years ago, in a county far away, I shared a study/dorm with G8EUQ, wonder if he's still doing it ?


----------



## ESL (Jan 27, 2004)

You've got Griff to thank for that Ian, he tweaked it while he had it. While I had it, it was the most accurate auto I had as well.

I must have been mad









Glad you like it though.


----------



## Silver Hawk (Dec 2, 2003)

Mine runs a little fast --- 14 secs in 24 hours but not inclined to open it up just yet









Most accurate mechanical is my CWC Chronograph which has gained 1 second in 4 days.









And my RLT 15 is spot on after 4 days +- 0 seconds
















And how do I know all this? Finally bought a cheap RC Clock from H. Samuel.







Finally the 710 can stop complaining that there are too many clocks and watches in the house and she has no idea which one is correct.









Cheers

Paul


----------



## ESL (Jan 27, 2004)

Nice.


----------

